# Summit Treestands and their great customer service.



## Glenn (Oct 5, 2011)

I have owned quite a few Summit Treestands and for the most part have  had very little issue with them. But when a problem does come up Summit  always makes good on it and fixes the issue promptly.

Two years ago I received a Summit Bushmaster model stand for Christmas  and have not had a problem with it until this past weekend when the  threading came undone on one of the seat buckles. When it broke I almost  found out how good my safety harness works but I was quick enought to  grab the rope and catch myself.

When I returned home Saturday night I cut every buckle off and sewed the  seat back on with some B-50 bowstring material so I could use it on  Sunday. I contacted Summit today and they put a new seat in the mail  today (plus a free hat) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also noticed that the studs on my cables were rusting to the point  that you could flake off the rust. Usually you just have surface rust  show up from wearing off of the coating but this was rust like you would  see if you left something in saltwater. Anyways I emailed them about  that and they are shipping me a new set of cables also. 

I'll be writing them a letter about the lady that helped me in hopes she gets some kind of pat on the back.

Just thought I'd share.....


----------



## germag (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep, their customer service is top-notch.


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love their lock ons too very comfortable stands.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 12, 2011)

Great to here that. Thanks. I've decided to update my equipment for next year's season. I was leaning towards the Summit, and your post solidified the deal. I love great service!


----------

